# Deno Cain?



## Red Blade (Jun 5, 2002)

Isn't he a Modern Arnis person? Has everyone seen this article? Someone at his school has been accused of molesting kids.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/det/news/stories/news-149427220020603-200601.html


----------



## Tapps (Jun 6, 2002)

Dino is listed as the Technical director for Delany's group


http://www.professorpresas.com/


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> 
> *Someone at his school has been accused*



Has the particular instructor been identified yet?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 10, 2002)

Note:

This particular thread and the participants have shown class and character by not jumping to conclusions or spreading gossip.

However, it appears as fact that Deno Cain's Name has been removed from IMAF Website!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *Note:
> 
> ...




I would have to agree with Palusut, that we most maintian
a professional atmosphere. And no matter who the 'Alleged'
Assailant is, this is an issue of the person not the art or martial
arts in general. 

Best Regards

Rich


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope that JD's IMAF website will give a public statement regarding of Sensei Cain's position.  However, the main focus should be on the victims and their welfare.  Whoever the assailant is I hope that they will be caught, treated, and punished.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 10, 2002)

In all fairness to Jeff this is not an IMAF issue, it is local issue.  I don't see it as reasonable to expect Jeff to comment on the situation.
As far as the local aspect, there is an allegation, albeit a repellant one.
I agree with Palasut that this tread has retained a level of professionalism, but I hope that those reading it will focus on the facts as reported, and not broaden the issue beyond who is involved.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *In all fairness to Jeff this is not an IMAF issue, it is local issue.  I don't see it as reasonable to expect Jeff to comment on the situation.
> *



Hi Chad,

Here are some points that I need to clarify:



1) Whether its JD's IMAF, the MOTT(s) IMAF, or Tim Hartman's WMAA, if they have public officers and maintain public (web) information, for integrity sake, shouldn't there be a corresponding degree of adequate information?

Each of these groups have posted publicly their policy or news.  For example, remember November 2000 or recently the news of Dan Anderson joining WMAA?  Datu Tim Hartman and his organization has always been forthright and forthcoming regarding public information.

When there are changes in officer positions, it is big news because of the impact.  The private reasons behind the decision need not be mentioned.  If you recall even with yourself, I did not press nor ask your personal reasons. I even publicly said that I respected them, whatever they were.

2) When I mention JD's IMAF, I use it to differentiate it from the MOTT(s) IMAF.  And since JD's IMAF is the focus of the post, I use the "JD's IMAF" for clarification purposes only.  I do not mean that Jeff himself personally needs to state anything.

And finally, 

3)  I am not indicting neither Jeff nor Lisa, but this particular site in the past has changed their page content without notice.  Previously, a whole sub-discussion on how to review the history of archived web pages sprang from this point.

Palusut


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 11, 2002)

Point by point..
1) I agree generally, but  in this case (ie subject of this thread) I am not sure that the posting any information would be appropriate or constructive. (and yes, when my departure was the subject you asked a very fair series of questions and got- I hope- a fair answer).
2) Again, no argument; the situation forces us to distinguish somehow.
3) Fair observation.
I think your general point, and it is one you raised before, is that with the state of Modern Arnis as it is, and the number of groups that have come to exist, many of us depend on timely web updates to know what is going on in our community.  Beyond that practitioners have a legitmate desire to know who represents which group and who is doing what within the art.  This information is not always readily available and I agree that it can be frustrating.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *Point by point..
> 1) I agree generally, but  in this case (ie subject of this thread) I am not sure that the posting any information would be appropriate or constructive...
> ...



I agree that the information that JD's IMAF could choose to release should be constructive and factual.  Even if it's "That at this time, this officer is no longer currently serving at this position and no other statement can/will be given at this time for personal/legal/etc reasons."

It appears for the most part that the members of MT especially in the Modern Arnis thread really care about the state of the Art.  Think of all the rumours and information that is known but is not posted.  Again, I think that the members for the most part have shown restraint.

It also appears to me that we care to know in general how each group is doing.  I have not heard anyone discussing or wishing for the demise of anyone's group nor do I allow myself to participate in such discussions.  And there have been very few basher threads and if any even start, they are soon squealched because that's not the theme of "Friendly discussions about the Martial Arts."


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *I think your general point, and it is one you raised before, is that with the state of Modern Arnis as it is, and the number of groups that have come to exist, many of us depend on timely web updates to know what is going on in our community.  Beyond that practitioners have a legitmate desire to know who represents which group and who is doing what within the art.  This information is not always readily available and I agree that it can be frustrating. *



Well put. In the wake of the Professor's passing we have had many conflicting statements from many groups but those groups do not seem to agree on even the most basic issues--who the Professor _wanted_ to do _what_, for example. The two IMAFs and MARPPIO all make a claim that they were to carry on in the wake of the Professor's passing and they can't all be right. At least MARPPIO doesn't seem to be making an exclusive claim to that right, but the two IMAFs could really help matters by issuing a joint statement covering those issues on which they agree.

As to the matter at hand, I concur that it would seem appropriate for Mr. Delaney's IMAF to issue at least a brief statement concerning Mr. Cain's apparent removal from the organization. For one thing, it may just be that the name was removed from the web site--it isn't perfectly clear whether or not Mr. Cain is still an IMAF official. But as *dearnis.com* indicates, this is just one symptom of the larger problem: Too little freely flowing info. in the Modern Arnis world.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2002)

One of the reasons for MT is so that folks can stay in touch and get information around.  It was at Tim Hartmans suggestion that a seperate area for Modern Arnis was created here, and will remain here.  The art will always have a home here  so those who are looking for information on the art, the teachers and the organizations can find what they are looking for.  

:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 11, 2002)

"too little freely flowing info;"  That sums up lot of the difficulties.  But I think we need to rember there have been some ugly flame wars, and this creates a natural hesitancy to get involved in any online discussion.  The more you open your mouth the more you open yourself up.... It would be nice to see all, or at least most, of the players agree to share their toys once in a while (and I give a lot of credit to Dr. Barber for trying to make that happen with a cross-group gathering), but the bottom line is that there is not as much communication as we might like, and the web sites are often the only source of information.
Something to keep in mind; we see a lot of parallels between Professor's death and Ed Parker's; the biggest difference is that when Mr. Parker passed away and his art was, to put it bluntly, divided up, there was no internet.  I am not sure if that helped or hurt in the grand scheme of things, but I would like to think that we (Arnis players collectively) are big enough, and share enough respect for Professor and his art, to take advantage of a positive exchange of ideas.  
And I think we are all growing into the discussion reasonably well; Kaith deserves a lot of credit for keeping a (mostly) civil forum up and running.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 12, 2002)

> Kiath deserves a lot of credit for keeping a (mostly) cival forum up and running.



Well said dearnis.com!!

I was just thinking about this the other day when he helped me get my aviator up. We all owe him a TON of credit for keeping a forum such as this one up and running.

Kudos to Kaith!!!

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Same here but I'm not sending him any cookies.
Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words folks.  I think everyone helps out to keep things working smoothly. 

No worries Dan... my diet wont allow it anyway. 

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Has the particular instructor been identified yet? *



Mr. Cain has now been arrested.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ibsys/20020801/lo_wdiv/1273377


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Is there any news on this issue?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2002)

I caught a channel 4 news blurp Thursaday evening (12/12). Deno Cain is "on the lose," according to the news source. They didn't get into much detail, but I guess that he had a court date 12/12, and he never showed up. He is now missing in action; no one seems to know of his where-abouts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2003)

Does anyone have any updates to this?
The last I could find was : http://www.clickondetroit.com/det/news/stories/news-149427220020603-200601.html

and the Yahoo story is a dead link now.

Thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Kaith,

This website, www.co.macomb.mi.us/circuitcourt/arraignm.htm
had when he was arraigned, which was a little after Paul's last post.  The page has changed so you might want to use the archive to get the former page (Info was pulished around January).

The link was found by using Yahoo!'s search engine with the key words, Denolius Cain.

Sorry I didn't bother to post it when the information was fresh.

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2003)

I was told by someone who attended the court session that Deno Cain Plead No Contest. I am in the process if trying to verify this in the news papers and or court system

If anyone has any additional information let me know.

:asian:


----------

